# Businesses ideas for a permanent resident



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

Please provide some business ideas/investments which can be started by a permanent resident, with a small amount of money. I'm a small scale construction contractor (buildings and houses) in my local country, I have a MSc and a BSc as educational qualifications, but I got my permanent residency recently. I want to open up construction business or any other business. Any ideas? Registrations needed etc. Basic costs etc? Is construction sector very competitive in Australia? Where can I get any training to understand where can I buy materials and general rates etc. Is there any supports provided by the government (training on entrepreneurship in Australia or loans etc) or by banks (loans etc for new permanent residents)

Or any other business ideas for permanent residents which can be started by small amount of capital. (franchises etc) to earn some decent amount of money than doing a job.


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

no one knows?


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

Australian Business Licensing and Information Service – for information about the government licences, permits, approvals, registrations, codes of practice, standards and guidelines you may need for your business.


----------



## Jefferson (Jun 13, 2017)

*share information*

Hi!
I'm also interested in starting a business in Australia, in an area that is complementary to your business. Here in Brazil I have a small firm, production and application of waterproofing products (innovative products(polymeric base, own patent) and also others construction challengers. I hold 35 years of knowledge in this area and presently I've this goal: establish a new business. 
I'm still analyzing options and opportunities, and the best pathway to start this kind of enterprise. 
So, I'm interested in sharing my technical knowledge, if you are interssed.
kind regards
Jefferson


----------

